# Anyone here use mtb shoes and shimano p m424 pedals on their roadbike?



## advan24r (Jun 11, 2007)

Is it normal to use this combo for a roadbike? Will it look awkward? I'm looking for a pedal combo that can use both nonclipless and clipless.


----------



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

I have. Never heard a negative comment. I also use m520 pedals on other road bikes.


----------



## advan24r (Jun 11, 2007)

Which is a better shimano pedal? Is the M520 a clipless and nonclipless pedal as well?


----------



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes and no. The m520 is a 2-sided SPD pedal. They come with little platforms that clips in instead of the cleat. If you are only going to use them as platforms on occasion, they are fine. They don't have the surrounding platform like the 424.

I like clip in mechanism on the 520 better. The 424 is nice if you are going to switch a lot. I only use the 424's on my commuter bike. I don't want to have to dig around for the platforms and put them in every few mornings. I use the 520 on the other bikes.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm new to roadbike and i have Eggbeater C on my Road bike and a Specialized MTB shoes.


----------



## DA07079 (Nov 29, 2005)

I use the M424 on my commuter (a cyclocross bike). I can't say if it looks awkward (and I would consider it a bonus if they detract from any attractiveness the bike might have to thieves). With the amount of starting and stopping on my mostly urban commute, I like being able to clip in and out easily and the platform means I never have to worry about whether I'm clipped in as I get started. Being able to ride in street shoes as well as bike shoes is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Maybe this one?*









https://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=6000108&subcategory=60001078&brand=&sku=3025&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Subcat%3A%20ATB%20Clipless%20Pedals

The 324 is really designed to be dual-purpose, with SPD mech on one side and standard cage for street shoes on the other.

Nashbar has a knockoff, too, much cheaper:








https://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=6000108&subcategory=60001078&brand=&sku=6223&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Subcat%3A%20ATB%20Clipless%20Pedals

I'm sure the Shimanos are nicer, but I've had these Nashbar pedals on my commuter for several years (and several thousand miles) and they're working fine.


----------



## hambony (Mar 2, 2007)

I use the Time ATAC's mountain bike pedals, with Specialized Mountain shoes, never heard a thing. I had the same pedals for my MTB and figured why spend the money on pedals AND shoes when I bought my road bike. If anyone does make a comment, eh (with a shoulder shrug) who is hurting.


----------



## stuck (Sep 17, 2005)

M-520's & Specialized mtn shoes. I like to be able to walk when I'm off the bike, plus I'm cheap and the 520's were free.  Works for me.


----------

